

Added file operations to Fexl - fexl
https://github.com/chkoreff/Fexl/commit/ae6534fc36da574ef703b1ef561f5ff45c60e833

======
fexl
This was very straightforward, and I'm amused I didn't do it sooner. The new
"file.c" is just 113 lines, and includes wrappers for fopen, fgetc, fputc, and
fwrite, along with a handy file_string function which reads the entire content
of a file into a single string, using the very efficient buf.c technique.

